# gps puck mount?



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

It makes since to me to mount my gps puck on the bow...next to the light bracket... that way when i mark something and try to go to it im not starting off 18 feet away? Sound about right? My front fishfinder and back fish finder will link together...so what yall think?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I've been of the school of thought to mount it as close to the unit as possible. I have an internal antenna on my gps at the console, and a puck mounted up front for the front unit. Mine don't link. But in your case i'd probably go with the bow.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

That sounds good to me.
I have my units linked together and no external GPS antenna. I have a tendency to mark my spots with my bow mounted unit so the targets are close to me while I'm fishing.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

if they are linked together, cant you send your gps waypoints from back to up front?


----------



## Three Rivers Marine (Oct 30, 2012)

ranger373v said:


> if they are linked together, cant you send your gps waypoints from back to up front?



Yes you can, but you have to make sure that they are hooked up correctly. Also, you can mount the GPS receiver anywhere on the boat that you would like as it is a receiver and will not disrupt transmitting of any sort. 

Keith


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Three Rivers Marine said:


> Yes you can, but you have to make sure that they are hooked up correctly. Also, you can mount the GPS receiver anywhere on the boat that you would like as it is a receiver and will not disrupt transmitting of any sort.
> 
> Keith



Also if you have 1 avionics or lake master chip you have to buy the same one to go on the other unit to share waypoints.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Some playback software can compensate for the receiver offset, but live you'd want it as close to the transducer as possible otherwise you have to add or subtract the distance from puck to ducer for most accurate positioning.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Teah thats what i was thinkin. I put it upfront. The transducer is on stern. But ill have a 858 upfront. So i can piggyback that gps... or if i must..add a second puck for the rear fish finder... im still not sure how exactly the linking prosess works. As of right now they are 18 feet apart....but we will get it straightened out. The main thing now is marking stuff.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Does anyone know? If i add a gps up front it will mark items farther away when im driveing...if i put ir in back ill be farther away fishing...can i run a gps puck for front...a gps puck for back and then link and share waypoints?because ill have a sonar/di transducer hanging off the trollin motor


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Most gps equiptment for civilian use don't mark that close any way. Gps accuracy does very. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Three Rivers Marine (Oct 30, 2012)

viper1 said:


> Most gps equiptment for civilian use don't mark that close any way. Gps accuracy does very.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Most times the accuracy of an external GPS is a 5ft area of error. Most internal antennas have an error area of about 15ft. 

Keith


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

as long as i get close


----------

